# Plank Grilled Shrimp an Cheesy Grits



## tropics (Jul 2, 2019)

Haven't made these in a while so lets do a step by step

Started with 10 large shrimp 






Grits, Cheese the plank





Soft boiled Eggs





Shrimp on the plank in the grill





They cooked quick plank went on fire





Cheesy Grits with the soft egg





Shrimp added 





Yoke over cooked next time I will use a poached egg





Thanks for looking


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 2, 2019)

Nice looking meal Richie, I never thought to grill shrimp on a plank - only skewers. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Medina Joe (Jul 2, 2019)

Not a grits guy. But those shrimp look great.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 2, 2019)

You'se sure you're not a Southern Boy? 

Looks danged good there!
*Like!*


----------



## Medina Joe (Jul 2, 2019)

That I'am not.  Everyone thinks its a sin in my family, because i don't eat them


----------



## tropics (Jul 3, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking meal Richie, I never thought to grill shrimp on a plank - only skewers.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris Thanks Shrimp are good cooked anyway.Yesterday was not a good day,had to go out of my way to get some screws I needed.Then we came home and the freezer door must not have closed all the way,I had to cook all of the ground meat that was on the door shelves.Thanks for the point sorry for the delay.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 3, 2019)

Medina Joe said:


> Not a grits guy. But those shrimp look great.



Joe I never liked them till I had them this way.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 3, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> You'se sure you're not a Southern Boy?
> 
> Looks danged good there!
> *Like!*


Chile all sort of southern in me,raised in the south part of Jersey City  Thanks for the like I appreciate it.
Richie


----------

